# é nata



## Maestrale1 (22 Agosto 2022)

Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


----------



## ivanl (22 Agosto 2022)

congrats!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


auguri


----------



## MariLea (22 Agosto 2022)

Congratulazioni!!!
Kg 3,200 da manuale   
Un infinità di auguri alla nuova creatura...


----------



## Vera (22 Agosto 2022)

Auguri


----------



## omicron (22 Agosto 2022)

congratulazioni, auguri alla piccola


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Agosto 2022)

Augurissimi


----------



## Maestrale1 (22 Agosto 2022)

Grazie ora vado a dormire , qui sono è l 1,36 di domani..................a presto un bacione a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2022)

Congratulazioni!


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Agosto 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


Tanti auguri! Non conosco la tua storia, ma sono contenta per te... 
Bacino alla piccola.


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2022)

...eccelente


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Agosto 2022)

Congratulazioni


----------



## Lara3 (22 Agosto 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


Congratulazioni


----------



## Lara3 (22 Agosto 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Grazie ora vado a dormire , qui sono è l 1,36 di domani..................a presto un bacione a tutti


Che bravo papà… non hai dormito durante il parto…  il mio ex era andato a dormire


----------



## omicron (22 Agosto 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Che bravo papà… non hai dormito durante il parto…  il mio ex era andato a dormire


Il mio aveva la bimba perché a me facevano il raschiamento


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Che bravo papà… non hai dormito durante il parto…  il mio ex era andato a dormire


echepppalle


----------



## francoff (22 Agosto 2022)

Complimenti siamo qui sul forum circa dallo stesso tempo, la tua vita è cambiata completamente... Bravo ti ammiro e ti invidio. Da un bacione a rocio da parte mia e un saluto alla mamma


----------



## Marjanna (23 Agosto 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


auguri!


----------



## Aloisia (23 Agosto 2022)

Augurii piccolina


----------



## Tachipirina (23 Agosto 2022)

Auguri!!!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Agosto 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


Qui sul forum aspettiamo anche “ È nato !”
da parte di Edo
Edoooo ! News pf


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Agosto 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qui sul forum aspettiamo anche “ È nato !”
> da parte di Edo
> Edoooo ! News pf


È veroooo....
Dovrebbe essere a giorni....ammesso e concesso che sia reale...
E cmq mi immagino la possibile scena in ospedale....
La ex moglie e la figlia i genitori di Edo da un lato e dall' altro i parenti di lei....
Le variabili....
Un mega rissone con tanto di vecchietta che picchia tutti con la borsa piena di sanpietrini...
Oppure....
Una scena mielosa...pace e amore ...tutti insieme attaccati al vetro delle nursery a guardare la creatura....
Edo aggiornaci...
O sei ancora in montagna a tracannare il genepì?


----------



## Gattaro42 (23 Agosto 2022)

Congratulazioni


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Agosto 2022)

una nascita è sempre una bella notizia ed è l'inizio di una bella avventura, congratulazioni !!


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Agosto 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È veroooo....
> Dovrebbe essere a giorni....ammesso e concesso che sia reale...
> E cmq mi immagino la possibile scena in ospedale....
> La ex moglie e la figlia i genitori di Edo da un lato e dall' altro i parenti di lei....
> ...


Spero non lo chiami Sciaubbellu.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Spero non lo chiami Sciaubbellu.


----------



## Maestrale1 (31 Agosto 2022)

Primo giorno a casa è una avventura incredibile !!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2022)

Il primo di molti


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il primo di molti


il primo di una vita...i figli sono l'unico per sempre che possa esistere.


----------



## Actorus (23 Ottobre 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno  vi annuncio che ieri all' alba  è nata Rocio , rugiada in italiano ...una bellissima bimba di 3 kg e 200 grammi .


Auguroni.


----------

